# Hate when this happens



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

had him on just few seconds .  It was a nice Cutt too . The Logan river .

http://www.youtube.com/user/rgkempton#p ... CT-n08w7zo


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Had that same thing happen to me twice today :? Only my leader snapped were I tied on my strike indicator Did simple over hand loop and snapped a 5wt furled leader & 7lb leader. Thinking the metal ring on the inside of my thingamabober had something to do with it but not sure trashed the thingamabober and all was good. 

On a side note hopefully the fish with a green furled leader in its mouth survives  :? -)O(-


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Happened to me too. Saturday on the weber. Biggest brownie of the day. Fought him for a while being oh so careful and next thing you know....spit!
To make it worse when he was swimming off I swear to god he turned and gave me the finger.

TB


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looked like a nice cutt! BTW, if you enjoy fishing for the browns on the Logan, you better enjoy them as much as possible because they are going to expand the range of the bonneville cutt by shocking browns out of the river. I am part of the AFS at USU, and they are shocking quite a bit, just removing browns from the river.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

lehi said:


> Looked like a nice cutt! BTW, if you enjoy fishing for the browns on the Logan, you better enjoy them as much as possible because they are going to expand the range of the bonneville cutt by shocking browns out of the river. I am part of the AFS at USU, and they are shocking quite a bit, just removing browns from the river.


I enjoy fishing for browns but thats pretty cool. The cutts belong there more than the browns do.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, they want them to dominate the whole river. They have done studies indicating that cutts could in fact thrive in the lower reaches, but the browns are simply dominant there, and the cutts dominate the higher reaches.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

lehi said:


> Looked like a nice cutt! BTW, if you enjoy fishing for the browns on the Logan, you better enjoy them as much as possible because they are going to expand the range of the bonneville cutt by shocking browns out of the river. I am part of the AFS at USU, and they are shocking quite a bit, just removing browns from the river.


!! Freakn' sweet!! This makes me sooooo happy! I love that river and would love it to be a cutt only river. There just aren't enough of them and the Logan would make a great cutty fishery

You have anymore information on this? Can we volunteer to help?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

RnF said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like a nice cutt! BTW, if you enjoy fishing for the browns on the Logan, you better enjoy them as much as possible because they are going to expand the range of the bonneville cutt by shocking browns out of the river. I am part of the AFS at USU, and they are shocking quite a bit, just removing browns from the river.
> ...


I need to check with the leaders of the local AFS and see when they will be doing more of it. It is something I just sort of got into. My major is in fisheries. I believe they shocked in between 2nd and 3rd dam the last I heard. I was going to go with them, but the muzzy hunt was going on.

They kinda want to do the same thing with the Blacksmith. They were really close to doing a Rotenone on the left hand fork. So I will be keeping a full limit browns on the Logan and Blacksmith from now on.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

This is interesting info. I would also love to see the BSF become a BCT river as well. Once you find more information, let me know.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it would be a great plan to have everything above third dam cutt only but I'm not sure I'm on board with the changes that might be implied with the other sections of river being cutt only as well. Eradicating anything but cutts between the dams would mean major changes for the river. The dams are full of people fishing all summer long. They are sort of treated like community ponds, stocked frequently with catchable sterile rainbows and often harvested by those who utilize this section of the river system. The dams don't only hold sterile rainbows though. There are wild populations of rainbow and brown trout in the dams that migrate into the river to spawn. When the division shocked and removed browns from the river between 2nd and 3rd dam a couple of years ago all it did was turn it into a mediocre fishery. Instead of catching decent browns all you catch now are small yearling browns and rainbows. There are very few cutts to speak of in this section of river. 

I also wonder if this means the lower sections of the river will soon be shut down from January to July like the upper sections are to protect the cutthroat during their spawn? Does it also mean it will be artificial flies and lures only through these sections? For most, these regulations would be fine but for a portion of the community (especially those that often fish the dams) they would likely not be well accepted. I like fishing in the winter. I work 5 minutes from the lower sections of the Logan and find myself on the river a couple of times per week. Changes in regulation could affect me directly in a major way... I suppose that sounds pretty selfish.

I would love to have a healthy section of cutt only river above third dam but unless they are going to do a major overhaul in the dams I don't really see the point in killing a decent population of wild fish. Fish between second and third dam and below first dam can't mix with fish from other sections of the river. My personal feeling is that these sections of river should be left as they are and focus should be placed just above third dam.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I will have to ask them about that. I would like to get the opinions of the DWR biologists too. I am almost positive there are no reproducing rainbows in those sections, I always thought they were sterile and just went through the motions of spawning naturally. I am pretty sure they will be doing more shocking in between the dams as an experiment first, and also planting cutthroat fry once they get enough of the browns removed. They have, or will also be planting cutthroat fry in left hand fork up Blacksmith once they get more browns out of there too. The browns go to the food pantry btw. I would imagine that the the sterile rainbows in the dams could exist alongside with the cutts, but maybe they would just have a strict limit on cutts? 

I will have to find out more.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

The guys at Round Rocks seem to think there is evidence that not all the rainbows are sterile. They seem to think that there has been some mixing with the small population of cutts that already exist between the dams. If they are right than leaving wild bows in the system is a bigger threat than leaving the browns. If ALL the rainbows truly are sterile than problem averted.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm, why do they even need to put rainbows in there? Seems like if they really wanted to expand the BCT population, the easiest way to do that is to only have BCT in the water. The rainbows will still compete for food and space, seems counterproductive and you also have the risk of them breeding. Every time I have seen cutts and rainbows in the same water I have caught cuttbows, even when the rainbows are supposedly sterile.

Why is Utah so reluctant on having cutt only waters?


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

because they think just dumping rainbows in there is the easiest solution. I agree with you. Even if the rainbows are "sterile" they are still competition.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Planter rainbows are a big money maker for the state, because if people can catch fish easily, such as the planter rainbow in put and take fisheries, then they will generate more money in license sales. I say have it all be cutthroat and no planter rainbows (for Logan river). If the fish in there were only native cutts, there could be some pretty good sized fish in those dams. Since the bonneville cutts are a somewhat sensitive species, it would only make sense to increase their range further down the canyon. If there is evidence that those rainbows are actually breeding with the cutts, then something needs to be done. 

I am looking at the 2010 stocking reports for the Logan, and the average length of the planter rainbow is 9"-11". I have caught rainbows above 3rd **** in the spring hollow area that were tiny, probably around 4", some maybe smaller than that. Now that I think about it, It wouldn't surprise me if it they were in fact wild.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

doesent the DWR clip the adipose fin on all stocked fish?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> doesent the DWR clip the adipose fin on all stocked fish?


It seems as though I have seen stocked fish without the clipped adipose. I will HAVE to go fishing and catch some, just to make sure. 

If they did in fact clip all the adipose fins, then that would be interesting to see what the DWR guys have to say about breeding populations of rainbows in places they shouldn't be. It is a pretty costly mistake. :?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

My favorite parts of the Logan are parts where there are good % of browns . Cutts are cool but don't fight anything like a rainbow or brown . We call them FLOPPERS . Once hooked all they do is flop and spin . In the 5 years i have lived here and fished the Logan i have caught 100's of cutts and i bet i can count on one hand how many even fought . Once hooked they are not a lot of fun to fight IMO . The guys at RoundRocks are all warm and fuzzy about the cutts and always give me guff for releasing browns , :roll: but i would rather keep and eat a gutless Cutt than a brown any day . I really don't care if its a 100% Cutt river or not !! They can shock the river all they want, but there will still be browns in there ,IMO i know i am not keeping any .LOL


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

RobK said:


> They can shock the river all they want, but there will still be browns in there ,IMO i know i am not keeping any .LOL


I think you're right, there will always be browns below first dam. It connects to Cutler, how they gonna clean cutler and all its tributaries.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> doesent the DWR clip the adipose fin on all stocked fish?


No.
This is a common myth. Very few trout have their fins clipped. 
In some cases, Cutthroat Trout may have clipped fins to tell the planters from wild Trout.
Most of the Bows that appear to have clipped fins are stocked bows from cement ponds. These fish rub their fins and even tails down to nubs. They are also short because the fish bite at each other.


----------

